# Caribou fursona design help



## ausren (May 1, 2013)

Hello. So for a while I've been feeling "forced" to create a fursona, which leads to changing it often, empty designs, etc. Since I'm absolutely in love with border collies, I went for that at first - but after creating some collie characters, I felt freed up to create a character to represent just myself. Does this make sense?

Anyway, I feel like a caribou/reindeer is my animal. The animal my inner self would have. I'm also very into nature, so I wanted to incorporate that if it works. This morning I spent entirely too much time making some designs. What do you think? Which ones work? Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Troj (May 1, 2013)

Neat idea!

I like the top two designs, and the two in the second-to-bottom row.

I do not like the ones in the very bottom row, because they're too garish for my taste. Less is more.

What do you plan to call your caribou? "Lou" is taken .


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2013)

I really like the first two, and the other four are pretty good too, but definitely stay away from the last two. The clashing colours are not working well on them.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 1, 2013)

If you're really into nature, I'd suggest that you stick with the more nature-esq ones instead of the bright neon colors. 
I particularly like the third one.


----------



## ausren (May 1, 2013)

What, the neon colors aren't appealing? Ha, I think I just got bored with those last two; they can be crossed off.

Thanks for the input, I'll have to think about them a little more, draw them differently, etc. I made some anthro versions of 3 to help flesh them out.


----------

